
Show HN: Free NLP Annotation Tool - UBIAI
https://ubiai.tools
======
UBIAI
Hello Hackers,

We just launched a new NLP annotation tool in the beta version
[https://ubiai.tools](https://ubiai.tools) and would like to invite beta users
to test the functionalities on a larger scale. The tool has the following
features:

Easy to use UI for NER annotation

Multi-format document upload: TXT, CSV (each row corresponds to a doc), JSON
(allows you to import and modify already annotated JSON files), PDF, DOC, HTML

Dictionary/Regex auto-annotation: input a list of words or regex patterns
along with their associated entities. The tool will automatically scan the
documents and auto-annotate

ML auto-annotation: Train an NER model to auto-annotate your documents

Bias detection: visualize entity and word distribution across your documents
to detect skewed annotation toward specific entities.

Collaboration: Share annotation tasks among team members and monitor progress

Annotation format export: JSON, IOB, Amazon Comprehend, Stanford CoreNLP

If you're interested in joining our beta tester community, please email us at
admin@ubiai.awsapps.com to send you your username the testing plan. We are
offering free premium membership for 3 months once the final version is
launched.

For those of you who are not interested in beta testing, please feel free to
use our app for your projects (limited to 500 document and 250 word/doc per
user), documentation can be found here. We would love to get your feedback and
suggestions to improve the tool!

